# I NEED TRUCKS & PAYING GOOD $$ Wessington Springs, SD to Amarillo, TX area! 10 loads



## ctoole (Oct 17, 2011)

PAYING $3.25/mi. 10 PLUS LOADS, 800 miles. Loads are ready now round barrels 
Round Barrels (5.5 x 5.5). Call Chris at 800-580-3101 x 2056 or Cell 513-543-6659 or email [email protected]


----------

